# Weird feeling in lower right side



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys,I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this symptom: I likely have slow-transit constipation, which brings with it plenty of strange feelings in my belly and LOTS of bloating. Lately, in the past 4-5 months I keep getting this feeling in my lower right side, mostly when my symptoms are most aggravated and when I'm bloated. It feels like something is IN my lower right side, if I had to be exact I would say if you drew a diagonal line from my pubic bone to my bellybutton, it would be right in the middle of that line. I don't know how to explain it but it just feels like there is a baseball in there (I can't really feel it with my fingers but I can feel it internally (if that makes sense). I can feel it with my hands when it gets really bad, but for the most part it just feels like there is something in there that isn't supposed to be there. It is a very strange feeling. When I went to the doctor a month or so ago she said she could feel stool in my abdomen but did an x-ray but there wasn't anything there but obvious constipation. I do not have this feeling after a successful dose of dulcolax, but I can't take it daily or else it does not work and makes me very sick. I also had a colonoscopy recently and after a few days of a liquid diet and two WHOLE days of prep, my doctor reviewed some of the photos with me and showed me that my right (ascending) colon was not cleaned out all of the way. So I am assuming that possibly what I am feeling is stool that is just not moving. Does anyone else with constipation/bloating ever have the feeling that there is something in their lower right belly? I feel crazy but I had to ask because it's really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi AliKaye,Don't worry, you are not crazy. In July I had to have an ultrasound for my gyn (she couldn't successfully perform my pelvic exam, since I am so full of little round hard chunks of poo. She really irritated me, because she just glared at me and said "You're constipated! You'll have to have an ultrasound", as if I did this on purpose to ruin her day...sorry I'm in a really ranting mood today). The utrasound tech turned out to be very caring and also suffers from CC. She kindly told me you are just full of poo the whole way through your colon. And yes I can feel the hard balls of poo when I press down on my stomach. I get my primary pain from my descending colon (left side) but I get pain on the right and lower right and there is a fullness feeling in the lower right. And I know what you mean about it feeling like something is just stuck there. Just another fun symptom of IBS-C.Zanne


----------

